# Does anyone else remember this TV personality?



## Em in Ohio (Apr 27, 2020)

​


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2020)

Bozo always creeped me out.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Bozo always creeped me out.


You win! (No prizes, sorry!)  I don't even know why he popped into my head this morning.  I just wondered if anyone else would recognize him  (-;    and yes, as I recall, there were a couple really creepy characters on TV in my youth.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2020)

Em ... not a fan of clowns in general,  but I did like Clarabell on Howdy Dowdy when I was a kid.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

Empty said:


> View attachment 101443​


Cookie too...
.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

No!!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

Bozo-  yes, one of my neighbors watched the show every day after school.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 27, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Cookie too...
> .


Now I think that McDonald's "borrowed" Bozo's look!  They just rearranged his hair with a comb-over!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

Empty said:


> Now I think that McDonald's "borrowed" Bozo's look!  They just rearranged his hair with a comb-over!


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2020)

One of my sister was obsessed with Bozo as a little one.  She was going to marry him, she said.  She would pull a lace curtain over her head and enact their marriage.

I seriously considered finding someone to dress like him and show up at her second wedding.  

Frankly, as much as I like clowns, I've always found him creepy to the max.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

I didn't know Bozo was widespread-  I'd heard the Bozo on the local t.v. channel was actually the t.v. channel's weather guy playing that role.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I didn't know Bozo was widespread-  I'd heard the Bozo on the local t.v. channel was actually the t.v. channel's weather guy playing that role.


I didn't know his range either, until now.  I guess he got around!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Bozo always creeped me out.



All clowns have always creeped me out, even when I was a little kid.  I have no real idea why, but they do.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

I definitely remember, Bozo the Clown!

Talk about a walk down memory lane!


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

I was a clown at the town fair for many years in my younger days...


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I didn't know Bozo was widespread-  I'd heard the Bozo on the local t.v. channel was actually the t.v. channel's weather guy playing that role.



Oh, if @Pappy is reading this thread he might know, as we were in the same t.v. viewing-area at that time-  WKTV's Ed Whittaker,not Lyle Boseley as I'd thought.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Oh, if @Pappy is reading this thread he might know, as we were in the same t.v. viewing-area at that time-  WKTV's Ed Whittaker,not Lyle Boseley as I'd thought.



Janice, I believe you are right. WKTV was our go to station. Remember Baron Demone?


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Janice, I believe you are right. WKTV was our go to station. Remember Baron Demone?


No, sorry, I don't.  For the longest time after we moved to central NY, the only t.v. channel we got was channel 2.  A couple of years later we were able to bring in the channel that had Walter Cronkhite and Ed Sullivan-  the latter, in time to see the Beatles' debut.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> All clowns have always creeped me out, even when I was a little kid.  I have no real idea why, but they do.


I was ok with clowns, but Bozo wasn't my cuppa...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I didn't know Bozo was widespread-  I'd heard the Bozo on the local t.v. channel was actually the t.v. channel's weather guy playing that role.





Empty said:


> I didn't know his range either, until now.  I guess he got around!


The character first appeared on US television in 1949 portrayed by Colvig. After the creative rights to Bozo were purchased by Larry Harmon in 1956, the character became a common franchise across the United States, with local television stations producing their own Bozo shows featuring the character. Harmon bought out his business partners in 1965 and produced _Bozo's Big Top_ for syndication to local television markets not producing their own Bozo shows in 1966, while Chicago's _Bozo's Circus_, which premiered in 1960, went national via cable and satellite in 1978.

Performers who have portrayed Bozo, aside from Colvig and Harmon, include Willard Scott (1959–1962), Frank Avruch (1959–1970),[1] Bob Bell (1960–1984), and Joey D'Auria (1984–2001). Bozo TV shows were also produced in other countries including Mexico, Brazil, Greece, Australia, and Thailand.


----------



## win231 (Apr 27, 2020)

It's funny how we've been using the term "Bozo" as an insult or to say someone doesn't know what they're doing.  "I'll never do business with that Bozo again."
Wasn't there also a clown named "Chucko?"


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 27, 2020)

Only kids program that creeped me out was on "Andy's Gang" hosted by Andy Devine,. And that was that damned FROGGY!  Scared the begebbers out of me, and I would go in another room till it was over!  There are clips of froggy on youtube for those who may have not seen him.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> All clowns have always creeped me out, even when I was a little kid.  I have no real idea why, but they do.


Me too. Clowns are more creepy than funny.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> Only kids program that creeped me out was on "Andy's Gang" hosted by Andy Devine,. And that was that damned FROGGY!  Scared the begebbers out of me, and I would go in another room till it was over!  There are clips of froggy on youtube for those who may have not seen him.


This cute little guy?  I hope this doesn’t spook you. He isn’t moving or saying anything.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> This cute little guy?
> View attachment 101544


Hmmm... yes and no. 

Can you help jog my memory, Keesha?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hmmm... yes and no.
> 
> Can you help jog my memory, Keesha?


Probably not. The only famous frog I knew was this guy and he WAS cute & adorable.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> This cute little guy?  I hope this doesn’t spook you. He isn’t moving or saying anything.
> View attachment 101544




Yep, that's him Keesha, and no, he don't scare me anymore! lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Probably not. The only famous frog I knew was this guy and he WAS cute & adorable.
> View attachment 101545


Grover! Frrooooggggyyyyy baaaaaabbbbyyyyy!


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hmmm... yes and no.
> 
> Can you help jog my memory, Keesha?


Froggy the Gremlin was scary to some kids, and funny to others.  A few years ago there was a psychological study about kids that liked or hated Froggy.  Might try looking that up someday!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> Yep, that's him Keesha, and no, he don't scare me anymore! lol


That’s good. I almost deleted it. I didn’t want you to think I was needlessly cruel. 


DannyDoughboy said:


> Froggy the Gremlin was scary to some kids, and funny to others.  A few years ago there was a psychological study about kids that liked or hated Froggy.  Might try looking that up someday!


I might laugh and joke about this but actually I do fully understand that people can be scared of anything and being scared is far from funny. 
Hopefully most things become less scary as we age but some don’t don’t.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Grover! Frrooooggggyyyyy baaaaaabbbbyyyyy!



Kermit the Froggyyyyyy ! 
I remember seeing the Kermit the Frog movie in a theatre out west and I laughed and laughed so much that other people were laughing at me laughing. It was killer funny.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Kermit the Froggyyyyyy !
> I remember seeing the Kermit the Frog movie in a theatre out west and I laughed and laughed so much that other people were laughing at me laughing. It was killer funny.


One year there was the cutest little one that arrived at our door on Halloween night wearing a most perfectly made costume of Kermit-de-frog! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

And now we’ve just turned this bozo clown  thread into a Kermit the Frog thread.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 27, 2020)

Never liked clowns. Froggy was creepy. Kermit was cool.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 27, 2020)

Did anyone else ever hear of "Corky the Clown" or was it just a local thing?


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s good. I almost deleted it. I didn’t want you to think I was needlessly cruel.
> 
> I might laugh and joke about this but actually I do fully understand that people can be scared of anything and being scared is far from funny.
> Hopefully most things become less scary as we age but some don’t don’t.



Oh, I'm glad you didn't delete that Keesha,  gives others a chance to see him, plus I'm a big boy now!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Did anyone else ever hear of "Corky the Clown" or was it just a local thing?


I can't say I remember Corky...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> Oh, I'm glad you didn't delete that Keesha,  gives others a chance to see him, plus I'm a big boy now!


A big boy with big boy pants, that's what I used to tell my sons! LOL!


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Me too. Clowns are more creepy than funny.



I don't like clowns, was never scared of them, but Hollywood has made them scary for some people!!  Ever see the movie "Killer Klowns From Outer Space"?  It has a touch of comedy and horror!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> A big boy with big boy pants, that's what I used to tell my sons! LOL!


Thats just what I was going to say. 
A big boy with big boy pants on. 
I like that. lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Thats just what I was going to say.
> A big boy with big boy pants on.
> I like that. lol


It was my standard saying for a good number of years when the toilet training stage was in practice in our house! LOL!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> I don't like clowns, was never scared of them, but Hollywood has made them scary for some people!!  Ever see the movie "Killer Klowns From Outer Space"?  It has a touch of comedy and horror!


You know what used to spook me when I was a kid?
Dwarfs. I didn’t quite understand little people and they were often in carnivals and creepy shows. 
Im ok with them now. Lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You know what used to spook me when I was a kid?
> Dwarfs. I didn’t quite understand little people and they were often in carnivals and creepy shows.
> Im ok with them now. Lol


Oh my goodness... one show that comes to mind for me is, Gremlins! Climbing out of the stove and all that stuff!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> I don't like clowns, was never scared of them, but Hollywood has made them scary for some people!!  Ever see the movie "Killer Klowns From Outer Space"?  It has a touch of comedy and horror!


Nooo! I’m not into horror films and would find them somewhat revolting with humour added. Killer clowns. That would give me nightmares for life.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 27, 2020)

Probably the most well known frog.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Nooo! I’m not into horror films and would find them somewhat revolting with humour added. Killer clowns. That would give me nightmares for life.


Honestly, I'm not a big fan of horrors either, now, mystery & suspense, even murder, sign me up!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

I guess we totally hijacked this thread.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

My apologies to you, Empty, I didn't at all mean to get lost in the moment here.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Honestly, I'm not a big fan of horrors either, now, mystery & suspense, even murder, sign me up!


Oh yes. I LOVE a good thriller story and there’s been some great ones. A great mystery is awesome


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My apologies to you, Empty, I didn't at all mean to get lost in the moment here.


Yeah. Me too.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

Our local weatherman (Willard Scott in the Washington DC TV market) played Bozo, and was the first Ronald McDonald.

I watched Bozo when I was a kid, but preferred Soupy Sales, Sheri Lewis and Captain Kangaroo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Kermit the Froggyyyyyy !
> I remember seeing the Kermit the Frog movie in a theatre out west and I laughed and laughed so much that other people were laughing at me laughing. It was killer funny.


Keesha. I am laughing so hard right now! I said Grover (for the frog)! That was Sesame Street! OMG!

Can you tell it's been a few years since I've been away from the likes of old television shows and characters? LOL!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Grover! Frrooooggggyyyyy baaaaaabbbbyyyyy!


Grover was the BEST!!!!

[staccato voice]"It is not a shrub...it is a BUSH!"[/staccato voice]


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Keesha. I am laughing so hard right now! I said Grover (for the frog)! That was Sesame Street! OMG!
> 
> Can you tell it's been a few years since I've been away from the likes of old television shows and characters? LOL!


I knowwww. I thought everyone knew  Kermie!
It reminded me of Family Freud a tv show where it was asked : ‘what’s Popeyes favourite food?’ and the contestant jumps up and screams ‘chicken,’ then does a little dance . Clearly they lost the game. 
It was really funny though. lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Grover was the BEST!!!!
> 
> [staccato voice]"It is not a shrub...it is a BUSH!"[/staccato voice]


Indeed he was, but for me to mix-up Grover with Kermit-de-Frog, has me in stiches, ITS! LOL!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

Then of course there was this guy. Oscar!


----------



## peppermint (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't like clowns....Most of them are scary...or touchy feelie...


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Indeed he was, but for me to mix-up Grover with Kermit-de-Frog, has me in stiches, ITS! LOL!


Maybe you're color blind


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Our local weatherman (Willard Scott in the Washington DC TV market) played Bozo, and was the first Ronald McDonald.
> 
> I watched Bozo when I was a kid, but preferred Soupy Sales, Sheri Lewis and Captain Kangaroo.


Captain Kangaroo?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Maybe you're color blind


Colour, species, and even shape blind!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Captain Kangaroo?


Ironically enough, Captain Kangaroo, the Moose, and even Mr. Green Jeans, I still have burned in my memory!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Ironically enough, Captain Kangaroo, the Moose, and even Mr. Green Jeans, I still have burned in my memory!


No. I don’t remember them. 
I remember this guy. 
The friendly giant.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Captain Kangaroo?


Bob Keeshan.







I just read on Wiki that it aired from 1955 to 1984!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No. I don’t remember them.
> I remember this guy.
> The friendly giant.
> View attachment 101561


I read a great article on the friendly giant (Bob Homme), who is sadly gone now, but when the show met it's end, it crushed him.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Bob Keeshan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah! He’s creepy looking. 
No wonder I didn’t watch it


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No. I don’t remember them.
> I remember this guy.
> The friendly giant.
> View attachment 101561


I just looked him up.  Never saw him.

He aired in Canada, almost entirely coinciding with Captain Kangaroo's reign.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Nah! He’s creepy looking.
> No wonder I didn’t watch it
> View attachment 101562


I used to love the Ping-Pong ball drop!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I just looked him up.  Never saw him.
> 
> He aired in Canada, almost entirely coinciding with Captain Kangaroo's reign.


A true classic it was.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I just looked him up.  Never saw him.
> 
> He aired in Canada, almost entirely coinciding with Captain Kangaroo's reign.


Again. Not much different. We just both watched different creepy men. The friendly giant appears less creepy but then again he has rusty the rooster, Jerome the giraffe.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Nah! He’s creepy looking.
> No wonder I didn’t watch it
> View attachment 101562


Hey HEY HEY!!!!

You post the guy named "The Friendly Giant" who looks like he's only 5'3" tall, and you call Captain Kangaroo _creepy_?!?!?!?!?!?

A pox on your puppet, or whatever that thing is on his shoulders!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Again. Not much different. We just both watched different creepy men. The friendly giant appears less creepy but then again he has rusty the rooster, Jerome the giraffe.


What about Mr. Rogers and Mr. Dressup?


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Again. Not much different. We just both watched different creepy men. The friendly giant appears less creepy but then again he has rusty the rooster, Jerome the giraffe.


And I agree.

I was gonna say "Who needs drugs what you watch stuff like _we_ all saw???


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Hey HEY HEY!!!!
> 
> You post the guy named "The Friendly Giant" who looks like he's only 5'3" tall, and you call Captain Kangaroo _creepy_?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> A pox on your puppet, or whatever that thing is on his shoulders!!!!!


Oh my ribs!!!’


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> And I agree.
> 
> I was gonna say "Who needs drugs what you watch stuff like _we_ all saw???


Me! Cause I watched stuff that we saw. 
Breathe!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Me! Cause I watched stuff that we saw.
> Breathe!


It's actually funny you posted that pic.

When you asked who he was and I searched "Images" for him, I picked the out-of-focus black & white one because the all rest looked creepy!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ring Master Ned and Oliver O' Oliver. The Grand Prize Game. It was on WGN five days per week.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> It's actually funny you posted that pic.
> 
> When you asked who he was and I searched "Images" for him, I picked the out-of-focus black & white one because the all rest looked creepy!


Yeah! You can’t tone that one down any. 
CREEPY with capital letters. 
He makes the friendly giant look.....
Ummmm... friendly?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Ring Master Ned and Oliver O' Oliver. The Grand Prize Game. It was on WGN five days per week.


Ok it’s definitely in the running.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yeah! You can’t tone that one down any.
> CREEPY with capital letters.
> He makes the friendly giant look.....
> Ummmm... friendly?


But they both did that for THIRTY YEARS!!!!

Can you imagine???  They start out thinking "This should carry me until I get my real estate license," and next thing you know they've been talking to 5 year old kids for 3 decades!!!   

Yeh, I'd look creepy, too.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 27, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Em ... not a fan of clowns in general,  but I did like Clarabell on Howdy Dowdy when I was a kid.




*I loved Clarabell and I even got to meet him when I was a kid. He was at the opening of a  shoe store near where I lived and my friends Dad worked at the store and took me and his daughter to see him. I still remember how nice he was to everyone there.*


----------



## New2Old (Apr 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> It's funny how we've been using the term "Bozo" as an insult or to say someone doesn't know what they're doing.  "I'll never do business with that Bozo again."
> Wasn't there also a clown named "Chucko?"


Chucko might have been a Calif clown only? His show had 2 kids celebrating their birthdays with their friends as the audience. I was on his show for my 5th birthday. All I remember is the pile of presents at my home after the show. I so wish there was a way to see that episode.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

Empty said:


> Now I think that McDonald's "borrowed" Bozo's look!  They just rearranged his hair with a comb-over!


I commented elsewhere that they guy who was Bozo in the Washington DC TV market was credited with creating Ronald McDonald.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Oh, if @Pappy is reading this thread he might know, as we were in the same t.v. viewing-area at that time-  WKTV's Ed Whittaker,not Lyle Boseley as I'd thought.


It wasn't Willard Scott?

He was Bozo and the weather guy in the Northern Virginia market when I was a kid.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 28, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> It wasn't Willard Scott?
> 
> He was Bozo and the weather guy in the Northern Virginia market when I was a kid.



In a post further back, the Bozo history was posted, and the role was played by various different people during different times/places.  

Do you mean THIS Willard Scott?:  https://marriedwiki.com/wiki/willard-scott
Sure I know who _he _is, though, he was on the Today Show, etc.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for the clues - I think it strange that my brain connected the two characters (I'm weird that way!) so, I Googled and found this:  

Willard Scott

The origin of Ronald McDonald involves *Willard Scott* (at the time, a local radio personality who also played Bozo the Clown on WRC-TV in Washington, D.C., from 1959 until 1962), who performed using the moniker "Ronald McDonald, the Hamburger-Happy Clown" in 1963 on three separate television spots.

The original idea behind the character of *Ronald McDonald was* to more or less capitalize on the popularity of the iconic Bozo the Clown, with initial efforts on this front simply advertising on that children's show in the Washington D.C. area.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> All clowns have always creeped me out, even when I was a little kid.  I have no real idea why, but they do.


I made a stuffed clown for my daughter when she was a toddler.  It evidently traumatized her for life, but I didn't know that until I bought her toddler son a clown mobile - She REFUSED to put it up!  I was crushed  /-;


----------



## toffee (Apr 28, 2020)

No..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Wasn't there also a clown named "Chucko?"


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


I guess Chucko didn't extend beyond southern California.  Too bad - He looks far less intimidating than Bozo!


----------



## CaliRich (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> This cute little guy?  I hope this doesn’t spook you. He isn’t moving or saying anything.
> View attachment 101544


Pluck your majic twanger froggie.


----------



## CaliRich (Apr 28, 2020)

My favorite clown from back then was Cucko the Birthday Clown.  But, I have to give a very strong tip of the hat to Wavy Gravy.  Do you remember him?  http://60sfolksintheir60s.com/wavy-gravy-breakfast-in-bed-for-400000/


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 28, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> In a post further back, the Bozo history was posted, and the role was played by various different people during different times/places.
> 
> Do you mean THIS Willard Scott?:  https://marriedwiki.com/wiki/willard-scott
> Sure I know who _he _is, though, he was on the Today Show, etc.


Yup.  That's the guy.

-Weatherman
-Bozo
-Ronald McDonald

Heck of a resume.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Yeah, you guys really know your clowns. 
Clucko the Birthday clown is extra creepy.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 28, 2020)

There's a reason Stephen King used a clown as the title character in one of his creepiest books.

I won't post a pic.  Some of us like to get to sleep at night.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 28, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> There's a reason Stephen King used a clown as the title character in one of his creepiest books.
> 
> I won't post a pic.  Some of us like to get to sleep at night.


 IT?
I don't like Stephen King's books or movies, but "IT" was one of his movies I did like.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2020)

In Columbus Ohio we had Flippo The Clown.  Truly funny, funny guy.

WBNS TV


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 28, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> IT?
> I don't like Stephen King's books or movies, but "IT" was one of his movies I did like.


I used to read all of his books back in the day.

_The Stand_ was the last one I read...I just burned out on his writing after reading that tome.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 28, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> In Columbus Ohio we had Flippo The Clown.  Truly funny, funny guy.
> 
> WBNS TV


I've ridden in a car like Flippo's!!






Many, many years ago.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> There's a reason Stephen King used a clown as the title character in one of his creepiest books.
> 
> I won't post a pic.  Some of us like to get to sleep at night.


I didn’t realize it was that common a fear and I no longer read Stephen King. Too scary for me.


----------

